# Cross breeds



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I am being flooded with more pet obedience training than I normally do, and I encountered something I don't want to ask the owner. Not sure if there has ever been a thread on here about this, or if it's appropriate, since it isn't a working dog.

Maltese and a Poodle = Maltipoo
Maltese and a Yorkie = Morkie
Beagle and a pug = Bug
Yorkie and a Cocker spaniel=????



Any help??

By the way, a great little dog.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Corkie. The Pug x Beagle is also called a Puggle.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Yorniel or yocker


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

One that enraged me was a BC x shitzu. Borderpoo is what she called it or maybe shitcollie. The owner wanted to breed from it grrr.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Dissappearing posts? That was funny will!!


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

i had another...notmycock but...


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> i had another...notmycock but...



LOL.

I was thinking Not of, but as a name, Yorkock.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I am training a boston terrier X beagle. They call it a bogle !!!!!


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

A friend of mine has a shih tzu/maltese cross. I call it a shi* mal.
Not sure what she calls it.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

I once bred a bulldog to a shitzu... called it a Bullshit.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Chihuahua x Dachshund = Chiweenie

Dachshund x Weimeraner = Weimerweiner 

Poodle x Dachshund = Weinerdoodle or Doxipoo

Pomeranian x Poodle = Pompoo 

Chihuahua x Pomeranian = Chipom or Pomchi

Etc etc, TONS of these little "designer dogs" in my area. The only cute ones are the Puggles/Bugs and the couple Weimerweiners I've seen. Some of them are pretty fiesty and kind of fun to work with, others are .... not.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Min pin x pugs=minature rotts


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

How about Sporkie


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I always just called all f them mixed breeds or mutts and not necessarily in a bad way. That's just what they are.


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

This "registry" lists the name of the "designer" breeds they register:

http://www.designerbreedregistry.com/recognized_breeds_2011.html

I too, thought Yorcock when I saw that combination


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

a mutt is a mutt is a mutt is a mutt... etc...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Most of them are ugly as sin. My friends roommate has a Schnauzer/Papillon mix. Ugliest little "gremlin" looking bastard on earth - and I don't mean Gizmo, I mean the ones that come off of Gizmo when it gets wet.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Doxie x Yorkie = Dorkie


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Boston Terrier X Pug = Bug
Bug X Shih Tzu = Bug Sh*t


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Just remember, most dogs were a mix of one thing or another at some point. 

DFrost


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Just remember, most dogs were a mix of one thing or another at some point.
> 
> DFrost


True, however, most breeds were mixed to provide puppies with qualities from both parents for working, not just because someone wanted to give them a cutesy name and say it's superior because of "hybrid vigor" or other such nonsense. 
Also, breeds were mixed and then strived for balance and continuity, not just masses of F1 crosses. The labradoodle is about the only one with any credibility as far as I am concerned, due to the fact they had a reason to be bred (producing some hypoallergenic dogs) vs "I'm going to mix these two dogs and give it a cute name and charge $1500 that some bone head will pay." At least the original ideas with the labradoodles had a purpose other than a cute name.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> Chihuahua x Dachshund = Chiweenie
> 
> Dachshund x Weimeraner = Weimerweiner
> 
> ...


 
I'm trying to get a mind visual of the Dachshund X Weim cross and the dynamics to accomplish this!!:-\"


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Denise Gatlin said:


> I'm trying to get a mind visual of the Dachshund X Weim cross and the dynamics to accomplish this!!:-\"



Must be a male weim and female Dachshund. Or an athletic male dachshund.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> Pomeranian x Poodle = Pompoo


 How about Poopom?


----------

